# No Choice for MJPEG Video Format for Any USB Camera or Capture Device



## tekgeist (Jan 29, 2021)

The MJPEG option is missing from my Video Format dropdown within the Video settings.  I have an option for _YUYV 4:2:2, BGR3 (Emulated), YU12 (Emulated), and YV12 (Emulated)._  The YUYV 4:2:2 is very slow, and I am not able to get a decent framework at all.  But, I am supposed to have an option for MJPEG, right?  I have no clue what is going on.  I have installed via the Ubuntu newest SNAP, and I have installed via APT.  Both are the same.  I'm running the most recent SNAP version of the OBS Studio (26.1.2-35).

My system has FFMPEG installed on it, and I can see MJPG as an option when I run  (_v4l2-ctl --list-formats_) in my termal.  I have tested 3 cameras and a HDMI capture card via USB 3.0.  None have this option.

I'm hoping someone will understand this.  Thanks.


----------



## Tuna (Jan 29, 2021)

The v4l2 source will not expose JPEG formats. There is no decoder support implements for the jpeg decoding. The "emulated" formats should do that for you. They will transmit via JPEG but exposes a decoded, raw format.


----------



## tekgeist (Jan 29, 2021)

Am I adding my HDMI Capture Card incorrectly to OBS?  My capture card says that I should be able to choose MJPEG format once I add the source into OBS Studio.  Is there another way to add a USB 3.0 capture card that I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Tuna (Jan 29, 2021)

What card, what did they say? Maybe referring to Windows? But as I said, the emulated formats do that - for ease of use.


----------

